# Piper Alpha



## Abdullah elsebaey (4 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذة اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع
هذا ملف به فديو عن التحقيق فى حادث انفجار Piper Alpha
وتم انتاج هذا الفلم من مؤسس National Geographic
فعلان تحقيق رائع ارجو ان تعم الفائدة​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7PLW55JJ​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 مايو 2010)

Merci beaucoup mon frere


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2010)

مشكور ولكن الحجم كبير جداً يصعب تحميله


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## medhat56 (10 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فهد الخالدي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا شباب ترفعون الفيديو على رابد شير او فور شير

لأن هذا الموقع ما يشتغل معي


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

